# applescript envoie mail



## y.berges (25 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous je suis en train de realiser un cdrom pour mac/pc
a cause d'une projection flash je suis obliger de passer par un applescript pour lancer le client mail du visiteur
genre un bouton "envoyer un mail" et ca lance le mail avec l'adresse et un sujet formater !

j'ai commencer par
tell mail to [toto@toto.com]
mais la le systeme bloque en me disant que la variable mail n'ai pas defini !!!
comment faire ?????????????
j'arrive pas à trouver le truc !!!!!!
merci par avance


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Novembre 2005)

Salut je n'ai jamais fait d'AppleScript mais j'ai fait une petite recherche sur le Web,

en générale la syntaxe c'est 

tell application "Mail"

Avec une majuscule à Mail et des guillemets ...

Maintenant je n'y connais rien


----------



## Chamyky (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
je confirme : il faut utiliser les guillemets pour bien montrer que Mail est une chaîne de caractères et non une expression à évaluer. Sinon je ne crois pas que la majuscule soit nécessaire.


----------



## onilov (2 Janvier 2006)

Voici la commande qui ouvre l'application mail par défaut et crée un nouveau courrier a l'adresse donnée : 


```
mailto:adresse@hote.fr
```

Je ne crois pas que des guillemets soient nécéssaires, et pas besoin de "tell app" etc...

voila...


----------



## Didier Guillion (2 Janvier 2006)

onilov a dit:
			
		

> Voici la commande qui ouvre l'application mail par défaut et crée un nouveau courrier a l'adresse donnée :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Bonsoir,

Soit c'est tres puissant, soit j'ai une lacune, ce que tu donne c'est ce que l'on insere dans un code HTML dans un <a href>..</a> pour invoquer le mailer depuis une page HTML, comment tu gere cela en AppleScript ?

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (2 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je crois que j'ai compris ce que veut dire Onilov.
Si ton document Flash ce charge dans une page HTML, il te suffit d'ajouter quelque part dans la page la commande HTML <a href>mailto:xxxx@xxxx.com</a> ce qui invoquera le mailer par defaut.
Tu ne peut pas supposer que le visiteur utilise Mail, il existe d'autre mailer sur Macintosh 
(C'est ca Onilov ?)

Cordialement


----------



## Yoop (3 Janvier 2006)

Quand on clique sur ce genre de lien, ça ouvre par défaut le logiciel mail (pas Mail) de l'utilisateur donc soit Mail, ThunderBird, Outlook, etc!
Ce n'est pas la peine d'utiliser un AppleScript vu que n'importe qui (pc-users et mac-users) peut cliquer dessus, le langage AppleScript ne marche que sur les Mac.

Vala! 

Edit : en relisant le post de Didier Guillon, je me rends compte que j'ai écris la même chose


----------

